# A big time trade may take place!!!!



## LLP4113 (Jul 30, 2003)

A big time trade may take place!!!!
@just bball forum idk the link We give nve raef and tariq and get resheed ruben 


www.justbball.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4479nis


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

DAL Trades:
Nick Van Exel
Raef LaFrentz
Tariq Abdul-Wahad

DAL Gets:
Rasheed Wallace
Ruben Patterson
Jeff McInnis

POR Trades:
Rasheed Wallace
Bonzi Wells
Arvydas Sabonis
Jeff McInnis

POR Gets:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Nick Van Exel
Theo Ratliff
Tariq Abdul-Wahad

ATL Trades:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Theo Ratliff

ATL Gets:
Raef LaFrentz
Bonzi Wells
Arvydas Sabonis


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I kinda like this as long as were not losing any 1st rounders...


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

If this trade happens the Mavs will be 10x better than last year, because they pickup a solid PG in Jeff Mcinnis(2 seasons ago he averaged like 13 and 7) and a star in Rasheed Wallace who is a 20 point scorer. It also gives the mavs a good bigman witch they dont have.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> If this trade happens the Mavs will be 10x better than last year, because they pickup a solid PG in Jeff Mcinnis(2 seasons ago he averaged like 13 and 7) and a star in Rasheed Wallace who is a 20 point scorer. It also gives the mavs a good bigman witch they dont have.


10x better? I think it would be a decent trade for the Mavs, but hardly anything special. Patterson is not a guy anyone wants on their team and McInnis is only an average player. Wallace obviously is solid, but I don't think the Mavs are looking too hard for another big guy who does little banging down low. They do dump some bad contracts, which would be nice, but I think this trade would only give the Mavs a slight on-court improvment.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

Rasheed is not "solid", hes a star player. Just because he doesent bully people down low(what PF does?), doesent mean hes a not any good. and I clearly stated that Mcinnis is a average player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> 10x better? I think it would be a decent trade for the Mavs, but hardly anything special. Patterson is not a guy anyone wants on their team and McInnis is only an average player. Wallace obviously is solid, but I don't think the Mavs are looking too hard for another big guy who does little banging down low. They do dump some bad contracts, which would be nice, but I think this trade would only give the Mavs a slight on-court improvment.


My belly tells me you send Rasheed here hell turn into everything dowl low you wanted him to be.

Nash/McGinnis/Daniels
Finley/Nash
Dirk/Najera/howard
Wallace/Dirk
Patterson/Bradley

thats a whoop azz squad!!!


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

They just signed Marquis Daneils so he will backup at SG.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Would it be possible to get Zach Randoph instead of Sheed. I've seen Zach bang a little bit on TV last year. He was starting to break out.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Would it be possible to get Zach Randoph instead of Sheed. I've seen Zach bang a little bit on TV last year. He was starting to break out.


  I was thinking about Randolph the whole time. Now I gotta reevaluate this trade...My badd.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Upon further investigation this trade is ok. not great. I was thinking it was Randolph and not Patterson we were getting. If this is mostly to dump salary then Im all for it.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I think there's a typo in the trade. Because you have Patterson and you also have Wells, which one is it? I tried the trade on Realgm.com and it says it's against the rules and cannot be accepted. 

"TRADE DECLINED

Due to Atlanta, Dallas and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Atlanta, Dallas and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only Atlanta and Dallas met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement."

Weird


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Sorry as a POR fan, I would ask for Nash and AJ over NVE, no thanks to him. 
It sickens me that DAL could get essentially Sheed (w/ Ruben and McInnis) for NVE, Lafrentz & Wahad. That is lopsided for DAL. There were discussions (by POR sportscasters Steve Jones & Mike Rice) on POR radio MON night of a Bonzi\Sabas\Ruben for NVE and LaFrentz and now DAL gets Sheed? for giving up those players? Something is rotten here, that is TOO good of a deal for DAL. Subbing Nash/AJ for NVE makes more sense. 

Also, I would think POR and maybe DAL would be sending 1st round picks to ATL as well.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Sorry as a POR fan, I would ask for Nash and AJ over NVE, no thanks to him.
> It sickens me that DAL could get essentially Sheed (w/ Ruben and McInnis) for NVE, Lafrentz & Wahad. That is lopsided for DAL. There were discussions (by POR sportscasters Steve Jones & Mike Rice) on POR radio MON night of a Bonzi\Sabas\Ruben for NVE and LaFrentz and now DAL gets Sheed? for giving up those players? Something is rotten here, that is TOO good of a deal for DAL. Subbing Nash/AJ for NVE makes more sense.
> 
> Also, I would think POR and maybe DAL would be sending 1st round picks to ATL as well.


Ha..your team is cleaning house. So you get nothing in return. Like I said make it Randoplh instead and Im all for it. And keep Bonzi, no room for him here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well looks like it was just somebody with too much time on thier hands. Seems to be a hoax. Why do I feel relieved?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

You would have to be a fool if you thought Dallas would get Sheed for that crap. Portland would never ship Sheed off for lesser talent in return.


----------



## LLP4113 (Jul 30, 2003)

Portland gets the best out of it... rahim that has not a big attitude, NVE a great scorer.......Tariq... The Ratliff a gifted center.....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> You would have to be a fool if you thought Dallas would get Sheed for that crap. Portland would never ship Sheed off for lesser talent in return.


Trades arent always about a team getting better. Most times its a salary dump or cleaning house for new ownership. You cant always think like a sports fan when it comes to trades.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't mind them giving up NVE and Tariq but I would like to see them keep Lafrentz. I think if he steps up he could be a very good defensive C. He could also put up about 10 points per game. I would rather see a trade like this:
Dallas trades:NVE,Michael Finley,Shawn Bradley,and Tariq
Portland trades:Bonzi Wells,Zach Randolph,and Jeff McGinnis
Dallas Lineup Next Year:
C-Lafrentz Randolph
PF-Randolph Najera
SF-Dirk Howard
SG-Wells Daniels
PG-Nash McGinnis
:grinning: :grinning: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I don't mind them giving up NVE and Tariq but I would like to see them keep Lafrentz. I think if he steps up he could be a very good defensive C. He could also put up about 10 points per game. I would rather see a trade like this:
> Dallas trades:NVE,Michael Finley,Shawn Bradley,and Tariq
> Portland trades:Bonzi Wells,Zach Randolph,and Jeff McGinnis
> ...



Youre out your freakin mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Ah POR radio 910 FAN just reported POR TURNED DOWN Van Exel & Raef for Damon & Sabas. I can't believe they ddi, apparently they have bigger deals in the works, according to the radio. Just passing it along.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

First of all, there is NO WAY we would trade Wallace or Randolph unless it ment a very good player coming back.....S Nash or Dirk. Nash has openly stated he is not looking to move Rasheed and if they did it would have to be equal talent. I disagree with all the postings about PDX doing it to dump salary. Um, this is Rasheed last year. If they want to dump salary they let his deal expire not take on awful contracts like Softy (Lafrenz).

Dallas has NO chance in getting Wallace or Wells. It least it appears thay way!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> DAL Trades:
> Nick Van Exel
> Raef LaFrentz
> ...


What we get for what we gave (I'm a mavs fan) is next to nothing! Rasheed isn't the answer in the post, Ruben isn't a good player, and Jeff Mcinnis? :no:


----------



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

*why would dallas do any of this*

Dallas is trading away Raef Nick the Quick and Tariq Abdul Wahad for a guy that always is getting suspended and to other no names in basketball..... Dallas should just keep what they got and look to sign some good fee agents. Plus Rasheed and Dirk play the same position so there's no point in this trade at all


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: why would dallas do any of this*



> Originally posted by <b>nowitzki_900</b>!
> Plus Rasheed and Dirk play the same position so there's no point in this trade at all


Who cares. I'm sure Nellie would find a way to make it work. Dallas would cream their shorts to get Sheed without giving up Dirk. Yet, no way does Portland give up Sheed in a deal for that crap. LaFrentz is soft and has a horrible contract. NVE is old and isn't getting any better.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Ah POR radio 910 FAN just reported POR TURNED DOWN Van Exel & Raef for Damon & Sabas. I can't believe they ddi, apparently they have bigger deals in the works, according to the radio. Just passing it along.


This must also be a joke. Sabonis and Stoudamire for
Van Exel and Raef please. NVE is way better than D.S. and
Sabonis is done my friend. What is the guy 50 years old?
Anyone who thinks that the Mavs would have even given that
a second thought is dilusional.

Portland would have had the phone slammed in thier ear.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Portland would have had the phone slammed in thier ear.


Kind of like how Dallas would have the phone punked against their head if they wanted Sheed for crap like NVE or LaFrentz...what a freakin' joke. Portland is not going to deal Sheed off for nothing.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> 
> Kind of like how Dallas would have the phone punked against their head if they wanted Sheed for crap like NVE or LaFrentz...what a freakin' joke. Portland is not going to deal Sheed off for nothing.


The next intelligent thing you have to say will be the first.
You can have have Wallace, he is a cancer anyway. He has
plenty of talent but he has no brain whatsoever, which is
probably why you like him so much. You have something
in common.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The next intelligent thing you have to say will be the first.
> You can have have Wallace, he is a cancer anyway. He has
> plenty of talent but he has no brain whatsoever, which is
> ...


You must be a comedian or something. Yes, I would rather have Sheed over that crap. That isn't rocket science. Listen mavsboy, I don't see what the difference in your previous post and my post. Posters like you are a joke at best. You have to insult others just because they disagree with you. You probably don't even have a college degree and you are telling me that I have no brain...get a life chump!!!:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO Sheed would be an interesting fit on the Mavs, but I'm willing to be he'd just want to be like Dirk and play outside the paint.


----------



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

Decent trade, but I would take RATLIFF over PATTERSON though. Just don't like him and neither does Don Nelson.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> You must be a comedian or something. Yes, I would rather have Sheed over that crap. That isn't rocket science. Listen mavsboy, I don't see what the difference in your previous post and my post. Posters like you are a joke at best. You have to insult others just because they disagree with you. You probably don't even have a college degree and you are telling me that I have no brain...get a life chump!!!:laugh:


Calling NVE and LaFrentz "crap" proves you know nothing about
basketball. I don't insult others when they disagree with me but
I do get irratated with morons who provide no analysis or 
intelligent explanation as to why they might be against a trade.
Brilliant statements like "LaFrentz sucks" and "NVE and LaFrentz
are crap" offer nothing to the discussion and are clearly meant
only to be insulting.

If you think that "Sheed" for NVE and LaFrentz is not equal value
than fine. I am not sure that I would make that trade if I were
Portland either. I don't like Wallace because I don't think he 
promotes a good team chemistry. He is one of those players that
is more interested in himself than he is in the team. He does not
care that his technical foul may cost the team a game. He is way
too volitile which is not what the Mavericks need. Also he spends
too much time on the perimeter and the Mavs need an inside
presence.

Anyway thanks for the kind words, and anytime you would like
to compare IQ's or W4's you let me know. By the way a W4 is
something that people with jobs know about.


----------

